# Sleeping and Insects



## TheBadHabit (Jul 17, 2022)

Been using a traditional lightweight backpacking sleep system but think I could do without the tent. Only problem I see is insects, particularly mosquitos keeping me up at night. Any good solutions to this beyond bug spray and a layer of grime? Maybe one of those silly bug net hats?


----------



## Karg (Jul 17, 2022)

For the longest time, for some reason, I thought I had to carry a tent around with me wherever I went. but it's completely an unnecessary weight and can be a total pain in the ass trying to navigate through your pack around this big bulky sack of fabric and metal poles on your search for the long lost last nugs or getting that clean pair of socks. So yeah, fuck tents. But there's still rain, snow, rodents, and shitty little mosquitos, cockroaches, and once even camel spiders. So I stopped at thrift stores and garage sales and found this.







Not this exact one, but the one I got was only 2 1/2 pounds, could be compressed down to about six inches in length and was only like $15. Now I say "only" because after looking online they can sell for like $75 - $100. It was totally worth it (as long there were two trees standing around) and your sleep is definitely worth investing in if you can. It kept the hot desert sun off me, the freezing snow, got me through torrential downpours, and of course fucking bugs. Otherwise, I'd say get some netting that you can either wrap around yourself or acts like a big gunny sack you can crawl into. Happy trails


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 17, 2022)

Karg said:


> For the longest time, for some reason, I thought I had to carry a tent around with me wherever I went. but it's completely an unnecessary weight and can be a total pain in the ass trying to navigate through your pack around this big bulky sack of fabric and metal poles on your search for the long lost last nugs or getting that clean pair of socks. So yeah, fuck tents. But there's still rain, snow, rodents, and shitty little mosquitos, cockroaches, and once even camel spiders. So I stopped at thrift stores and garage sales and found this.


Just to post a dissenting opinion, I have a hard time sleeping in hammocks, so I'm a tent guy. I _wish _I could sleep in a hammock, sounds like a great setup.



TheBadHabit said:


> Any good solutions to this beyond bug spray and a layer of grime?


You might also consider a bug net like this one:



https://www.amazon.com/Coghlans-Single-Rectangular-Mosquito-White/dp/B000KKB2OS/



compacts up to pocket-size and is really cheap.


----------



## Scat (Jul 18, 2022)

I've used the net Matt linked when I was in Alaska to combat the giant monster mosquitos up there. It worked alright and was fairly lightweight. You need trees for it to work though. 

Currently, I have a sleeping bag with a built-in bug net. I like it for the creepy crawlies like spiders as well, but I feel it inhibits my ability to react quickly to danger, so I rarely use it. My hammock with a bug net is a better option imo, but that depends on your personal needs.


----------



## reeed (Jul 19, 2022)

I was recently in Arkansas with no tent or anything like that just a sleeping bag first night was hell still recovering from 100s of masquito bites... But after that first night I went to Walmart and got bugoff which works. if you have bugoff on they won't mess with you...I'm not sure but I suspect it will keep other insects away as well, they even make ones that are like for campsites that will spray a wide area haven't tried though


----------



## TheBadHabit (Jul 19, 2022)

reeed said:


> I was recently in Arkansas with no tent or anything like that just a sleeping bag first night was hell still recovering from 100s of masquito bites... But after that first night I went to Walmart and got bugoff which works. if you have bugoff on they won't mess with you...I'm not sure but I suspect it will keep other insects away as well, they even make ones that are like for campsites that will spray a wide area haven't tried though


How is Arkansas? Friendly to travelers? The people, not the bugs.


----------



## Gin (Jul 19, 2022)

TheBadHabit said:


> Been using a traditional lightweight backpacking sleep system but think I could do without the tent. Only problem I see is insects, particularly mosquitos keeping me up at night. Any good solutions to this beyond bug spray and a layer of grime? Maybe one of those silly bug net hats?


Screen tents weigh nothing. Or screen bivys.


----------



## reeed (Jul 20, 2022)

TheBadHabit said:


> How is Arkansas? Friendly to travelers? The people, not the bugs.


Very friendly. Lots of church going people, so you might get preached to a bit, but then they'll like buy you a sandwich or something


----------

